# USA vs China game thread



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

About a half hr until this game starts. 7:15 am Pacific.



> Preliminary round
> 
> Aug. 10
> 
> ...


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

i can't wait.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Thought they would have interviews or something before the game, but all I'm getting is 'coming up'.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

I recorded most of the Spain game and have been watching it waiting for this to start. Rudy sure looks like the real deal! Very exciting player. He hustles on D, but gambles a bit more than Nate will probably like.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Alright already, start the friggin game!


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Finally!


----------



## Baracuda (Jan 10, 2007)

What channel is the game on?


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Man, I hope we don't have to fight the refs too.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

754 on Directv.


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

what channel? on my tv, its not on until 10... HELP!!!


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Got to make our FTs!


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

It's on 10:15 Eastern.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

7-6 Usa.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

China just got their 3rd 3 and now China had a breakaway to take the lead, but USA just scored to tie.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

No, China by 2, 11-9,,,,,,Kobe blocked by Yao.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Man, we are not hitting our 3s. Take it inside! China still up by 2 and has the ball at a TO.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Yao started the game by hitting a 3.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

MJ, did you find it?


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Jam by USA to tie!


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

alright, if you guys are like me and have fios, you won't get the game until 10 on NBC. I'm watching it online, and its wonderful. Great picture, live, no lag at all.

NBColympics.com.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Kobe for 3 to take the lead!

Wade with the steal and dunk!


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

MrJayremmie said:


> alright, if you guys are like me and have fios, you won't get the game until 10 on NBC. I'm watching it online, and its wonderful. Great picture, live, no lag at all.
> 
> NBColympics.com.


Bet my 67" HDTV looks a little better.


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

Hell Yea! This Is Usa Bball!!


----------



## B-Roy (Feb 12, 2008)

Did Wade just hit one of the chinese players?


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Wade is having a heck of a game.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

China started off nice and are still in the game, but they look like they are getting tired already.


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

way better toward the end of the QTR. Still not that impressive. China is better than i thought.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

20-16 USA after 1.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

MrJayremmie said:


> way better toward the end of the QTR. Still not that impressive. China is better than i thought.


ya, but the depth is what really shows and should get us Gold.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Bad tap by Wade.


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

What a block!


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Got to make our FTs!


----------



## B-Roy (Feb 12, 2008)

If this was Spain, US would be losing....


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Wow, tied. China's living on the 3.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Quick six points, 35-29 USA.


----------



## chris_in_pdx (Jul 11, 2004)

mgb said:


> Wow, tied. China's living on the 3.


And the US team is dying on it, so far.


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

Good last minute or so. I don't like our half court offense. Its just iso's and then kick outs. I wish we had a coach who coulda ctually run plays.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

China finally misses a couple 3s and USA up by 13.


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

horrible call. Chineese favoritism!


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

LMFAO at LeBron saying "ball never lies" after the missed FT!


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

49-37 at half, USA.


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

The USA is shooting 58% from the field in the first half, but only 1/12 from 3.... So they must be shooting like 90% from 2 point range. Wow.

Good end to the half. China won't be able to keep up for a full game, but they played really well. I was impressed.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

I love the in depth half time analysis.


----------



## gogreen (May 24, 2006)

Sorry guys, but there is NO WAY the US will win the gold. Like i've been telling most of my friends, it's the AND1 in China. It's dunk, dunk, clank. Hot sauce and the Professor would be happy. This team is no different than the last few years, medicore passsing, bad shooting. Our defense has been awesome, that is what has got us the lead.

Hey does Escalade play for Greece, baby Shaq ? lol

IMO


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

We aren't going to shoot this bad from the outside every game. As long as we play good D we'll come away with gold.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

74-48 after 3, USA.


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

This is def. the best team in the world, imo.


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

> Sorry guys, but there is NO WAY the US will win the gold


I very much disagree with this. Even if you don't think they will win the gold, to say there is "NO WAY" is quite silly.


----------



## Freshtown (May 24, 2004)

Is this game on comcast????????????


----------



## gogreen (May 24, 2006)

MrJayremmie said:


> I very much disagree with this. Even if you don't think they will win the gold, to say there is "NO WAY" is quite silly.


It's one game vs a sloooow Chinese team. Spain, Argentina, Greece will play us tough. This is not the NBA is my point. Take away our dunks, then add up our FT %, FG & AND 3 PT &. Then see what you have.

We have GREAT athletes. So does Spain.

IMO


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

Good job USA!


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

> It's one game vs a sloooow Chinese team. Spain, Argentina, Greece will play us tough. This is not the NBA is my point. Take away our dunks, then add up our FT %, FG & AND 3 PT &. Then see what you have.
> 
> We have GREAT athletes. So does Spain.


Why would you take away our dunks? We will get dunks on ANY team that we play... 

And Spain has GOOD athletes.. but nowhere near the USA ones. Nowhere near.

We shot like 5/25 from 3 this game and still won by over 30 points... Dwight Howard played HORRIBLE also. There isn't another Yao Ming out there.

And didn't Argentina just lose to a Lithuania team that we already beat in the exhibition? I think Spain is the only team that will play us tough, but unless we go very cold i dont' see them beating us. They like playing fast tempo, which plays into our game.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

101-70 Final, USA!


----------



## Balian (Apr 11, 2008)

Well, at least China beat the spread by 2 pts. Vegas had USA -33. Subpar performance by us.


----------



## Baracuda (Jan 10, 2007)

Spain is the only competition. Greece and Argentina won't beat this US team.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

I think it's funny how many more pages the Spain game thread was.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

MAS RipCity said:


> I think it's funny how many more pages the Spain game thread was.


Might have something to do with having a Blazers player on Spain's team.


----------



## B-Roy (Feb 12, 2008)

MrJayremmie said:


> And Spain has GOOD athletes.. but nowhere near the USA ones. Nowhere near.


You'll eat your words. Fernandez is just as good of an athlete as some of the USA players.


----------



## gogreen (May 24, 2006)

MrJayremmie said:


> Why would you take away our dunks? We will get dunks on ANY team that we play...
> 
> And Spain has GOOD athletes.. but nowhere near the USA ones. Nowhere near.
> 
> ...


----------



## More (Sep 3, 2006)

I wonder when referees will apply FIBA rules when USA plays, the numbers of uncalled travels is unbelievable.


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

> You take away the dunks because we will not get as many as when we play quality. I'm not saying we are terrible, but our style is not International friendly. Have you not watched the last 10 years ? Did you see how Russia played us ? Australia ? They alaways had someone or two fall back after a shot rather than crash the boards. China was to big and slow to do this. That is why we had so many dunks !! To answer your question.
> 
> We may have better athletes than Spain, but if you think we have better basketball players than I totally disgree. Spain is fundementaly better than us , period. I thought our shooting in the first half was exactly what I predicted. Teams will scout us and clog the middle and watch us shoot bricks all day. It will happen.
> 
> ...


Wait, what? When we play Spain we will be playing a fast paced game with a hell of a lot of dunks.

We shot a horrid 3 percentage. If we would have shot 35% from 3, it would have been a 45 point win.

And while the Spain players have better fundamentals, they are in no way better basketball players. Gasol is not better than Howard. Rudy is not better than Kobe. NOBODY is better than LeBron.




> You'll eat your words. Fernandez is just as good of an athlete as some of the USA players.


Yea. HE is probably as good as Prince and Boozer.. our 11th and 12th men. He is also probably a better athlete than Kidd.


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

Nice to hear the NBA on NBC music again when they go to commercial.. brings back very good memories


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

john tesh jingle!


----------



## gogreen (May 24, 2006)

MrJayremmie said:


> Wait, what? When we play Spain we will be playing a fast paced game with a hell of a lot of dunks.
> 
> We shot a horrid 3 percentage. If we would have shot 35% from 3, it would have been a 45 point win.
> 
> ...



I'll get back with ya after Spain, K ? Spain showed me more than Hot sauce and the Professor.


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

Spain is really good. They play MUCH better as a team than our USA team. They are the team i'm scared of for team USA, and i like their team because i like Calderon and love Rudy. They have a better half court offense than us, and i'm really not that impressed with Coach K's coaching. I think he is relying to much on our superior athleticism.

But they aren't better individual basketball players (We probably have the 4 best basketball players in the world on our USA team in LeBron, Kobe, Paul and Wade), and they aren't as talented or athletic as our team (their most atheltic player is probably around the level of our least).

Thats what i think about that. I also think that USA will win the gold, but wouldn't be THAT surprised if we only got silver because Spain is good. Saying which team is better is pure speculation and opinion so i'm just giving my thoughts here. Of course i understand if somebody doesn't think the USA will get gold, and i respect that. The only thing i had a problem with was your first quote of saying "There is NO WAY the USA will get gold".


----------



## gogreen (May 24, 2006)

MrJayremmie said:


> Spain is really good. They play MUCH better as a team than our USA team. They are the team i'm scared of for team USA, and i like their team because i like Calderon and love Rudy. They have a better half court offense than us, and i'm really not that impressed with Coach K's coaching. I think he is relying to much on our superior athleticism.
> 
> But they aren't better individual basketball players (We probably have the 4 best basketball players in the world on our USA team in LeBron, Kobe, Paul and Wade), and they aren't as talented or athletic as our team (their most atheltic player is probably around the level of our least).
> 
> Thats what i think about that. I also think that USA will win the gold, but wouldn't be THAT surprised if we only got silver because Spain is good.


POSTED on another board, but my thoughts exactly................


Kid I've been watching NBA games every year since the 70's, and also used to live in Long Island, NY so I got the chance to got to MSG and watch some 80's Celtics and Lakers live vs Knicks too. i've played at the rucker park and in HS in the USA, and coached back in Spain for kids. Besides I've seen Fiba bbal all my life.

So Don't tell me I know nothing about bball. Ity's so easy to say "you don't know nothing. We are the best. Period". and don't argue.

USA has a team of NBA stars just like picking players in the hood, "I'll pick Lebron, then I'll pick Kobe" needs more inside presence (only a center like Howard that is truly a converted PF), doesnt' use their PG as they should, tacticly abuse and rely only on the steal n run, and they don't know how to attack a good zone defense, only have one true outside shooter. Coach K is playing the same bbal they did at the world championship based on pure athletics and no tactic no brain at all.
NBA bball is played from outside to inside players, but FIBA bball is played from inside to outside shooters. When you realize that you'll became unsttopable again....but you also gotta adapt and change the team or you can have another failure.

Kobe, lebron, melo can defend? sure. but a Bbal team is made of different personalities, egoes and players. Kobe, Wade, melo, Lebron, etc, etc...are the same kinda type of player-leader-star. You guys need more hard working/garbage players to do the dirty job. You already played with Battier at Athenas 2004 and he did great but didn't play much. A big mistake. Need some Dennis Rodmans in order to let stars shine brighter.

USA may win, but remember this: If they don't win the gold, do you thing next time they'll come more seriously? I doubt it since a lot of USA citizens like you and also elite USA coaches thing they know much more than anyone else in the world. And I know this first hand. USA keeps sending no-brain teams after 1996 (last real dream team) and rest of the world is catching up on physical conditioning as you can notice since Indianapolis 2002 (USA 6th place), Athenas 2004 (USA 3rd) and Japan 2006


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

> USA has a team of NBA stars just like picking players in the hood, "I'll pick Lebron, then I'll pick Kobe" needs more inside presence (only a center like Howard that is truly a converted PF), doesnt' use their PG as they should, tacticly abuse and rely only on the steal n run, and they don't know how to attack a good zone defense, only have one true outside shooter. Coach K is playing the same bbal they did at the world championship based on pure athletics and no tactic no brain at all.
> NBA bball is played from outside to inside players, but FIBA bball is played from inside to outside shooters. When you realize that you'll became unsttopable again....but you also gotta adapt and change the team or you can have another failure.
> 
> Kobe, lebron, melo can defend? sure. but a Bbal team is made of different personalities, egoes and players. Kobe, Wade, melo, Lebron, etc, etc...are the same kinda type of player-leader-star. You guys need more hard working/garbage players to do the dirty job. You already played with Battier at Athenas 2004 and he did great but didn't play much. A big mistake. Need some Dennis Rodmans in order to let stars shine brighter.
> ...


I totally agree with this. I'm not a fan of just sending stars out there. We need role players out there. We need to be able to play in the half court, and a coach who can get us to run plays and not rely on our athleticism. Its rediculous.

I wasn't arguing that at all. Like i said, i only argued 3 points.

1. Somebody said that Spain has the same type of GREAT athletes as our team. Which is false, they aren't on the level of our athleticism.
2. Somebody said that Spain has better basketball players. I don't agree with that. They may have better fundamentals, play better as a team, and be better coached, but they are not better individual basketball players.
3. Somebody said there is "NO WAY" the USA will win gold. To give the USA no chance to win the gold is silly.

Those i didn't agree with.


----------



## fer (Dec 6, 2006)

MrJayremmie: 1 and 3 ok, about 2: Spain has not better players but has a better team, basketball is a team game, and btw, not knowing how to play as a team is really a deep weakness as a player. USA players don't know to play as a team and that's what FIBA is about, NBA (and his rules) is all about individuals, so these players are stars in the NBA, but they aren't in FIBA. This is what a posted in other forum days ago:

USA team is doing the same errors of the past years, they aren't a team, they don't think or play like a team, and the more important of this, they don't know how to fix that. FIBA basket isn't the NBA, the rules are enough different to make all these superstars players only good individual basketball players and superb athletes, but they can't play half court offense, and their defense is just average between the tops. Right now I think teams like Argentina, Greece, Russia and Spain are better teams, and all of them have a real chance to beat the US, and you have to count on with teams like Lithuania or Australia, who eventually could win them too.

If USA want the gold they just have to do a REAL FIBA team, and many of the players who are on the roster don't even know how to play FOR a team, they just think as individuals to perform the best so they can they get recognition. With the actual roster I'll play with:

Williams - best usa pg in fiba
Bryant - let him be the only scorer
Prince - the best teamplayer and plays good defense, and still is the 12th...
Bosh - you need to help howard if you don't wanna get abused in the paint, he'll give more defensive rebound (the 2nd worst weakness after the matter of playing as a team)
Howard - he's the only center, although I don't think he's good in fiba, he'll get fouled out in every important match mark my words.

I think this is the best usa lineup, playing with the ones are playing right now, I won't be surprised if they don't reach the finals, leave alone winning it all.

----

It's funny we all have the same point in making a team, but usa coachs don't seem to see it, in particular, for me coach K is really awful as a coach


----------



## Hector (Nov 15, 2004)

MAS RipCity said:


> I think it's funny how many more pages the Spain game thread was.


More posters were up midnight Saturday night than Sunday morning. Also, there was more competition on other channels. McLaughlin Report was on.


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

> MrJayremmie: 1 and 3 ok, about 2: *Spain has not better players but has a better team*, basketball is a team game, and btw, not knowing how to play as a team is really a deep weakness as a player. USA players don't know to play as a team and that's what FIBA is about, NBA (and his rules) is all about individuals, so these players are stars in the NBA, but they aren't in FIBA. This is what a posted in other forum days ago:


I said that in my post. Spain plays better as a team. I said they don't have better individual players...

edit - i think you meant they have better team players and play better as a team. Because saying that Spain is a better team (if you don't mean that they play better as a team) is purely speculative. I think the US is a better overall team and that they will win gold. But they don't play together near as good as Spain, but are better individual players and i think that will carry them to the gold.

edit 2 - my opinion is purely speculative also.

And come on, your from spain. I'm not going to argue with you. We are both a little bias here, which is why i'm not going to argue who i think will win. Everybody gives their opinion. I was arguing other things.



me said:


> Somebody said that Spain has better basketball players. I don't agree with that. They may have better fundamentals, *play better as a team*, and be better coached, but they are not better individual basketball players.





> It's funny we all have the same point in making a team, but usa coachs don't seem to see it, in particular, for me coach K is really awful as a coach


I don't think he is a awful coach, but i think he wasn't the right choice to coach the USA team. He is a good college coach, imo, because he is a players coach.

Its pretty ridiculous how we continue to just put an all-star team out there. We need to really build a team. You'd think they would have learned, but w/e.

I think we will still win the gold, but the world is getting better and better and closing the gap. I guess they are just trying to milk the fact that we can put our best talent out there and try to overwhelm teams with our athleticism, but thats just not going to cut it for much longer as the rest of the world continues to improve.

We are also at a disadvantage from the perspective that we aren't used to FIBA rules.


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

alext42083 said:


> Nice to hear the NBA on NBC music again when they go to commercial.. brings back very good memories


The best part of the whole broadcast right there. I didn't expect it, but wow. An awesome surprise.


----------



## Zybot (Jul 22, 2004)

LeBron, Kobe & Wade -- wow! This is going to be a tough team to beat. Good to see them not panic early in the game. I thought China played really well and just ran out of fuel. I have to give it up to Kobe. He seemed to show leadership out there.


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

the way i see it, the usa team needs to stop playing the NBA Live and NBA 2K series. that is what they remind me of when i watch them play - a bunch of guys running around, the team as a whole playing no D, doubling the ball handlers going for the steals, a lot of alleyoop and dunk tries and of course shooting 3s.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

deanwoof said:


> the way i see it, the usa team needs to stop playing the NBA Live and NBA 2K series. that is what they remind me of when i watch them play - a bunch of guys running around, the team as a whole playing no D, doubling the ball handlers going for the steals, a lot of alleyoop and dunk tries and of course shooting 3s.


Yes. They need to take the air out of the ball. Slow it down and reduce the number of possessions.

That way, if China hits five of their first seven three pointers, USA will have less time and fewer possessions to wait out hot shooting of their opponent. It will give lesser teams (and let's face it, ALL of the teams are lesser) a chance to keep it close, get a few lucky bounces or calls to go their way, and then there will be an upset.

Or... hm. Maybe we could play to our strengths and win by 30?

Ed O.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

gogreen said:


> We have GREAT athletes. So does Spain.


Uh... WHAT?

Gasol isn't a great athlete (in the relative run/jump sense). Rubio certainly isn't. Nor Calderon. Gasol. Garbajosa.

Where are these GREAT athletes?

There is no Lebron. No Kobe. No Wade. No Howard.

Rudy is probably on the level of Chris Paul and Teyshaun Prince and several other guys on team USA... but unless you think team USA is almost all great athletes, I think it's hard to argue that Spain has any.

Ed O.


----------



## Miksaid (Mar 21, 2005)

I stayed up and watched equestrian horseback competitions for half an hour so that I could watch this game to find out that it was delayed three hours on the west coast. ****!


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Miksaid said:


> I stayed up and watched equestrian horseback competitions for half an hour so that I could watch this game to find out that it was delayed three hours on the west coast. ****!


I'm on the west coast and watched it live. I have Directv so that might be why. I seen it on channel 754 I believe. Maybe you have to have the sports package to get these channels. Anyone have Directv without the sports package? If so do you get 750-756?


----------



## Miksaid (Mar 21, 2005)

mgb said:


> I'm on the west coast and watched it live. I have Directv so that might be why. I seen it on channel 754 I believe. Maybe you have to have the sports package to get these channels. Anyone have Directv without the sports package? If so do you get 750-756?


I've got Comcast so I think we got shafted a little by the delay. But no worres, I caught part of it on an internet stream and watched the rest later on a replay.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Miksaid said:


> I've got Comcast so I think we got shafted a little by the delay. But no worres, I caught part of it on an internet stream and watched the rest later on a replay.


Well I'd trade watching that game live for watching the Blazers games!


----------

